# What is your most unexpected cubing achievement?



## larosh12 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am posting this because I want to know what unexpected have you got in cubing . I averaged 45-47 seconds in one handed 3x3 solving two days ago with 41 sec best a05 once, A lucky single 26.72 secs non lucky 30 secs. yesterday unexpectedly My average became 35-37 seconds . Today I picked up the cube and got 30.8 a05 without any lucky solve and got non lucky 21.x second solve and another 25 second solve .
I know 30s isn't very fast. but 10 secs faster in two days is something special for me . I have only done about 1500 OH solves from the beginning and now every solve I did today was in 30-37 sec range with 2 or 3 bad solves in 40-45 range. I havent learned any algorithm . Haven't switched the cube . Just became 10 secs faster in two days.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 23, 2014)

My 14 second official single. I use corners first and average around 20-30 seconds. It's my PB outside of competition too.


----------



## TDM (Jan 23, 2014)

Probably my 10.72 previous PB single. I was going to go to my next lesson at school, and decided to do just one more solve. It was fullstep, and I had about three people watching too. Didn't really react though... my next PB single was 9.23, and although it wasn't as unexpected (I was averaging sub-15 when it happened, which often happens whenever I use weeTimer for some reason...), it was a huge improvement on my previous PB. WV, but other than that full step. Not even an X-cross.

E: actually, my 3/3 MBLD was very unexpected... I still don't even have a 2/2 yet in at least 20 MBLD attempts. Probably done 15 attempts with 2 cubes and 5 with 3.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 23, 2014)

12.62 official 3x3 single with PLL skip - first solve ever in competition. Average was 17.93


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

Dropping my megaminx avg100 from 1:16 to 1:12 in one day was kinda unexpected


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 23, 2014)

I had a PB of 1:38 that I had struggled to break when I hit 1:14. No luck, I just didn't mess anything up. Still got a long way to go.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 23, 2014)

My first 4BLD attempt was a success, and I got a 4/4 MultiBLD (both was around 6x:xx), both while I struggled to do two cubes Multi sub 20:00.


----------



## CHJ (Jan 23, 2014)

My first ever 5BLD success, was only on my 4th attempt and i thought i flunked it twice at least


----------



## Mikel (Jan 23, 2014)

A year and a half ago I got a 58.61 4x4 single at the Dixon Open 2012. It was my first ever sub-minute solve. I have still not beaten that time to this day, and have done hundreds of solves.


----------



## CHJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Mikel said:


> A year and a half ago I got a 58.61 4x4 single at the Dixon Open 2012. It was my first ever sub-minute solve. I have still not beaten that time to this day, and have done hundreds of solves.



i have the same thing! first and second sub1 in comp  something about the atmosphere makes you either lucky or more pro


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 23, 2014)

My 10.18 official 3x3 average. video.
A lot faster than what I averaged at the time (I think about 1 sec faster than usual). Did not expect to get podium either. It was amazing to be beside Nakajima in the podium.

Besides that, I guess my 15.83 OH official also surprised me.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 23, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> My 14 second official single. I use corners first and average around 20-30 seconds. It's my PB outside of competition too.



I think I judged that solve at Starlight!

At that same comp, I got an official sub10 average, even though I was barely sub11(if that) at the time.


----------



## Nihahhat (Jan 23, 2014)

I went to my first tournament with no expectations, and came back with two podiums. That was a huge surprise for me.

Oh, and my former PB single was official, and fullstep. I have beaten it since, but man, it was a pretty awesome moment.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 23, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I think I judged that solve at Starlight!
> 
> At that same comp, I got an official sub10 average, even though I was barely sub11(if that) at the time.



Are you sure? If I remember correctly I had some woman as a judge. I don't think it was you.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 23, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> Are you sure? If I remember correctly I had some woman as a judge. I don't think it was you.



I judged a sub20 solve from you, I'm sure 

Might've been your 19


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 23, 2014)

Placing 3rd at WC2013 for Pyraminx. I knew I had a counting 5 so I was pretty sure the average was ruined (like all of my averages). It caught me completely by surprise when they said that I got 3rd.


----------



## Joey VOV (Jan 23, 2014)

I got a 1:38.87 3BLD pb where my previous PB was 2:03 and averaging like late 2 mins early 3 mins.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 23, 2014)

My top one is probaby just learning to solve the puzzle. Never thought it was even possible!
Other than that, probably was that I got a 24 second in front of people. At the time I was averaging like 40.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 23, 2014)

Probably my 13.23 NAR OH average.

Before that comp NR average was 15.23. Also, the only thing that mad it extra good was the last two solves.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 23, 2014)

My first (and almost only) sub-10 single.
My first 3x3 BLD attempt.
My first 4x4 BLD attempt.
My first successed multi BLD on a competition.
And the last one: my sub-15 avg on competition!


----------



## kcl (Jan 23, 2014)

Probably my 8.90 official single. I had cold hands and was expecting a crappy 15ish average, and then I got a decent scramble and a PLL skip.


----------



## whauk (Jan 23, 2014)

obviously my 21 FMC which is ER


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 23, 2014)

My 15.64 single. My previous single was about 18.5 or so, and it was fullstep.
I remember it vividly. The last F2L was L' U L U' L' U L. The OLL was no AUF F (2xsexy) F' and the PLL was an H perm with a U2 (x perm I guess).
I was averaging 26 or so I think.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 24, 2014)

First 4BLD success. I'd had a few "no idea what went wrong" attempts, and I messed something up on this one, but managed to fix it.


----------



## 1MoreSolve (Jan 24, 2014)

Yesterday I got an 11.83 fullstep 3x3 single. I could hardly believe it, since I average around 20 seconds


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 24, 2014)

4/5BLD. Easily. Something I swore that I would NEVER be able to achieve.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Jan 24, 2014)

I got a 1 minute 30 second solve on 4x4 a while back when i was averaging about 2 min 20 sec.


----------



## Bryandgg (Jan 24, 2014)

Probably my 3x3 PB which I broke around 3 days ago, completely unexpected, with a PLL skip, got a 9.34. 
Also dropping from 2:30 min Avg in 4x4 to 1:30 - 1:40 Avg quite fast. Also a 1:08 single, sad I didn't stop the timer in this solve


----------



## tx789 (Jan 24, 2014)

At my second comp I wanted I sub 20 average. Quite hard for me back then I averaged 22 and somehow got sub 19.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jan 24, 2014)

At Starlight Open 2013, I got three PLL skips in a row, in the second round of 3x3.



Spoiler



[youtubehd]J5SkgrbkzkY[/youtubehd]


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 24, 2014)

I have 2. 

2.47 pyra single from forever ago (I averaged 5)
11.65+2 OH single at worlds (LL skip)


4.76 3x3 unofficial single is up there as well.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 24, 2014)

My unofficial single of 12.22 was my most unexpected achievement. I had just gotten a quick solve, no LL skip and was happy. Looked down at the app on my phone and it said 12.22 and I almost s*** a brick. I average just under 20 seconds lol.


----------



## sneze2r (Jan 24, 2014)

Beating Maskow in 3BLD rank with 28.18 was compeletly unexpectable. Also on the same comp(Polish Nationals 2013) i did 20/20 multi, which was the best official non-dnf result+my pb.


----------



## kcl (Jan 24, 2014)

Actually I'm going to say that for unofficial solves, my 8.43 PB from long ago is probably my most unexpected solve ever. It was fullstep, non lucky, and it just felt slow. I thought I had stopped the timer early until I found the solution XD

Ofher than that, my 6.92, simply because it was like 29 HTM..


----------



## ottozing (Jan 24, 2014)

My first ever official skewb solve was a world record..... so yeah that lol


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 24, 2014)

My first sub-10 which I apparently got last week based on friends timing. Which we all know is slower than actual time usually.....lolwut


----------



## kcl (Jan 24, 2014)

ottozing said:


> My first ever official skewb solve was a world record..... so yeah that lol



wat

I didn't realize it was first in the average :O


----------



## piyushp761 (Jan 24, 2014)

Probably, when I was averaging above 5 mins on 6x6 and out of no where I got a 4:13 single. That motivated me to turn fast and I got a 4:30 single in the next attempt


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 24, 2014)

Getting a 3x3 12-second single when I averaged 19 surprised me. 
For 4x4 I got a 1:05 single when two weeks before that I averaged 2:30.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 24, 2014)

12.53 in Comp, when I averaged 18.5ish.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 24, 2014)

The last 3x3 solve in my last two comps were both PLL skips... so there's that.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine was probably my 5/5 multi at Naoned Open 2010, which was also a NR at that time. Before that, I had only gotten 2/2, and then a couple of DNFs while attempting 3; when multi started on Sunday morning, we were about 1 hour ahead of schedule, so I decided to go crazy and attempt 5. The NR back then was 5/5 in 35 minutes, I knew I could go faster than that but I didn't really expect a 5/5 (my only attempt at 5 ubes at home before that had been a 1/5 in 34 minutes), but it happened, and 30 minutes later I became a multi NR holder just out of nowhere, and I still hold that NR three years later  (I have improved it, though, but even that 5/5 in 30 minutes would still be a NR today. Yes, French cubers suck at multi )


----------



## KongShou (Jan 24, 2014)

Probably 44.99 sub 45 4x4 single. And the awesome oh average


----------



## szalejot (Jan 24, 2014)

14.01 single (PLL skip) when I average around 25-27sec. That was so unexpected


----------



## Fawn (Jan 24, 2014)

About a month ago, I decided to do an average of 5. It ended up being a 12.038 second average, with a 10.444 single. The thing is, I currently barely average about 16-17 seconds.


----------



## bran (Jan 24, 2014)

My two sub-6 singles (OLL skip and PLL skip)


----------



## larosh12 (Jan 24, 2014)

bran said:


> My two sub-6 singles (OLL skip and PLL skip)



Oh you are from Pakistan as well. one of the very few cubers found in Pakistan .


----------



## bran (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't live in Pakistan though.


----------



## cysewo (Jan 24, 2014)

I was averaging for like 25-35 sec den i got my pb which is 15.xx nl


----------



## larosh12 (Jan 24, 2014)

bran said:


> I don't live in Pakistan though.


Do you know I started cubing one year ago but seriously started cubing in August 2013 when I saw that there is a sub15 guy from Pakistan as well. You are that guy. So your better times do motivate me that there are good cubers from Pakistan as well . I want to know why don't you attend much competitions ,only 2 . I avg-19-21 with 13.33 PB unofficial. 
No official competitions in Pakistan !


----------



## bran (Jan 24, 2014)

larosh12 said:


> Do you know I started cubing one year ago but seriously started cubing in August 2013 when I saw that there is a sub15 guy from Pakistan as well. You are that guy. So your better times do motivate me that there are good cubers from Pakistan as well . I want to know why don't you attend much competitions ,only 2 . I avg-19-21 with 13.33 PB unofficial.
> No official competitions in Pakistan !



It definitely sucks that there's no comps in Pakistan; I have a competition on 15th of February. It feels good to know that I motivate other people to cube and to get fast. If you need any help feel free to ask me.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2014)

Broke my pb single, then 2 solves later had a slightly slower, but still faster than previous pb, solve.

Still not quite sub 10 though =(


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jan 24, 2014)

That my first multi success was 5/6 around 55 minutes... I couldn't do 2/2 before... Well, I have done one before, but I accidentally the twistpop...


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 24, 2014)

My 10.34 single a few days back
I hadn't practiced 3x3 seriously in the last 1 ½ months and did the first real session in a while.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 24, 2014)

4.40 unofficial single with LL skip.
2.86 Pyra unofficial single ( in fact, I've never competed, soo...)
53.xx 4x4 single a week ago (I average 1:05-1:15)
Suddenly sub-3 5x5 average.


----------



## Olenik (Jan 24, 2014)

2:02.91 single and almost sub3 Mo3 3x3 Feet with 2 PLL skips, the last one was around ~2:50, but timer shut down and it became DNF, because of it, i hate feetsolving now.
Also a sudden 3.75 2x2 avg, with 2 lucky scrambles in a swedish comp, dangerously close to NR if i didnt mess up a easy last scramble aswell...


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 24, 2014)

Either my 8.76 official 3x3 single, or my 55.10 official mega average. I hadn't seriously been practicing mega, and had been averaging around 57-58 seconds. Every solve in the average was sub-57.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 24, 2014)

3BLD success in first ever comp attempt

almost sub 5 average of 5 on 7x7 just a day after getting my first sub-5 single (Including 2 counting sub 5's).


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 25, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Either my 8.76 official 3x3 single, or my 55.10 official mega average. I hadn't seriously been practicing mega, and had been averaging around 57-58 seconds. Every solve in the average was sub-57.



Everyone has a better 3x3 single than me


----------



## Zubon (Jan 25, 2014)

I got a full LL skip without even the need for an AUF about a year after I started cubing. Chances are I will never get one again.


----------



## kcl (Jan 25, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Everyone has a better 3x3 single than me



Not me >: (
Stupid 8.90


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 25, 2014)

my 11.87 official avg in VOS12... My PB avg5 at the time was 11.7x and I avged like 13... good times.


----------



## NZCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

Sub-9 single with a rubik's brand while averaging 15-18 seconds.
The single was 8.44


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

NZCuber said:


> Sub-9 single with a rubik's brand while averaging 15-18 seconds.
> The single was 8.44



Now just come to the next comp (hopefully wellington early this year only 2 hours from palmy) and do this (or any of your sig really, except the skewb goal)


----------



## Username (Jan 25, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Everyone has a better 3x3 single than me



Not really... 

My official 4x4 average (44.52) while averaging like 52


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jan 25, 2014)

12.85 single when I averaged 32.
I average 25 now but that remains my PB.


----------



## IWillCube (Jan 25, 2014)

Breaking my PB on 3x3 (I'm a 30-40 second solver) Previously 29 now 21 in like 2 days?? (Both Lucky Solves)


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 25, 2014)

1:26.xx feet official single. My pb at that time was like 1:30-ish.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 25, 2014)

Winning magic at my first comp was quite cool. Other than that, maybe my 14:05 5BLD (first sub NR). It was only my 2nd success, so I was shocked at how fast it was. 

Edit: My 7.45 3x3 single was really unexpected as well, it was abnormally smooth lol


----------



## Eva (Jan 25, 2014)

A 19.03 solve (with scramble from the internet),while I'm averaging around 40.
My last pb was 32.34,so it's a big improvement. 
It was a very lucky solve because the whole first layer could be solved in 4 moves.


----------



## creativecuber15 (Jan 25, 2014)

I got a 16.87 second - solve in my first competition. I usually average at 23-25 seconds, and my first solve in that comp was a DNF.


----------



## theace (Jan 25, 2014)

My 3/3 Official Multi BLD Success. That was my first ever Multi BLD attempt.


----------



## Reprobate (Jan 25, 2014)

I had very modest goals when starting out. I wanted to be able to do a sub-60 solve within a year. It happened in pretty short order, but I don't remember exactly when.


----------



## Brunito (Jan 25, 2014)

getting a world record in pyraminx


----------



## larosh12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Got sub 1.5 in 2x2 (1.20) 5 moves solution . could have been sub 1 if I had put down the cube early. the cube was solved in blink of eye so i wasn't sure to put it down or not . average 5-6 secs on 2x2


----------



## WhatIsRubiks (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, when I first started cubing about a month ago, I was terrible (still am, but whatever). I was averaging about 5-6 minutes. I pulled off a 2:47 and I was so excited. It was really unexpected. Of course now I average about 1:48. Which I know is slow compared to the people around here, but I am proud and ever improving. My average was 2:29 just 2 days ago.


----------



## AntFu (Jan 27, 2014)

I broke my PB in a competition!!!


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 27, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, I jumped from 22-25 averages to 16-19 averages in like 3 or 4 days, which still amazes me.


----------



## rj (Jan 27, 2014)

1:12 4x4 single. It was a normal scramble, on my shensu.


----------

